# Panasonic tz7



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

need a new camera and thinking of buying one of these £180 from amazon anyone got one and are they easy to use?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a TZ6 but wish I'd have bought the TZ7 for the HD Video!

Great camera, simple to use and superb images for the money.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Newbies section ?


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Newbies section ?


yeah sorry wrong section lol


----------



## Garyman (Apr 18, 2007)

Been wanting the TZ7 for a while now and think now is the time to buy it as its being discontinued very soon so buy it while you still can.

Amazon is the cheapest at £179.99 delivered and i will get one in the next couple of weeks (car insurance is due soon so need to sort that out before getting the camera)


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

I was looking for cameras a couple of months back and ended up going for the TZ10 for £240. Might be a little bit cheaper now.

Bascially if you are planning on using the camera for Video then the zoom is much better on the TZ10. The TZ7 takes a split second to focus which i know would have annoyed the hell out of me.

Apart from that they are basically the same.

Here is a link to a thread about the TZ10. Also a very helpful review of the TZ camera to give you an idea of its key features.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=173982


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

TZ7 Best small camera ive ever bought
Great photos and all my videos are done with this camera :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Its a compact and should really give average results but as Marc says above all the images I have ever seen coming out of them have been absolutely cracking.
got to play with one 2 weeks ago and how they do it for that price is beyond me, it really is twice the camera! - go for it I think you will be pleased


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I took these on my TZ7. Its great!

MAcro

























Long Exposure (messing about)

















Normal Pic

















It can produce some strange pics at times indoors when the lighting isnt great but outside its awesome.
Hope this helps, Phil


----------

